# Measuring magnification



## hellogreen (Nov 29, 2008)

How to Measure magnification
How can I see how strong a magnifying glass is?

I bought this magnifying glass http://www.liangdianup.com/inventory/189901.htm and I want

to know how to test it to see how strong it is. I hear a lot of people talk about

magnifying and how strong the magnification is, but I would like to know the true

magnification of my magnifying glass. I have a few of them and some seem stronger then

others. How can I rate these? How can I pin a correct number on mine? How do the companies

that make these come up with these numbers.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I thought when you bought them they came with the size magnification. I imagine the companies measure the magnification just like the optometrist can measure it in your glasses.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

is this to view fish better :retard: ?


----------

